# Fond d'écran animé



## HOOKER (11 Novembre 2015)

MacG nous a montré il y a quelques semaines de super fonds d'écrans avec les explications et liens correspondants.
Qui pourrait me communiquer,la date ou les liens permettant de retrouver ces fonds d'écran ?
Bien cordialement 
Hooker


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2015)

Par « Fonds d'écran » (que tu précises, dans ton titre, être des : « Fonds d'écran animés »), tu entends je présume des « Économiseurs d'écran » ? Alors l'article doit être le suivant : ☞*Astuce : les économiseurs d’écran de l’Apple TV sur votre Mac*☜

[Es-tu sûr qu'il ait été opportun d'ouvrir pareille discussion dans ce _bas-fonds_ du site de «MacGénération», hanté par une clientèle aussi _farouche_ qu'_allergique_ à l'intrusion de "sujets informatiques" : la « _Terrasse_ » ? - Le sous-forum de Mac OS X : « _Customisation_ », sanctuaire aérien des adeptes de l'« esthétique de l'apparence », eût été mieux avisé...]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> [Es-tu sûr qu'il ait été opportun d'ouvrir pareille discussion dans ce bas-fonds du site de «MacGénération», hanté par une clientèle aussi louche qu'outragée par l'intrusion de "sujets informatiques" : la « _Terrasse_ » ?



@macomaniac  ...  Laisse venir macomaniac ! Parfois il est intéressant d'avoir de nouvelles recrues parmi nous !

Un petit coup de "brainwashing" et on les renvoie infiltrer le haut du forum pour notre compte ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @macomaniac  ...  Laisse venir macomaniac ! Parfois il est intéressant d'avoir de nouvelles recrues parmi nous !
> 
> Un petit coup de "brainwashing" et on les renvoie infiltrer le haut du forum pour notre compte ...



Tu es pervers en fait!

Viens petit, viens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tu es pervers en fait!
> 
> Viens petit, viens...



*Purée, j'ai fait une fausse manoeuvre ... Le temps de corriger et je reviens ! *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tu es pervers en fait!
> 
> Viens petit, viens...



En fait, la stratégie est très simple :

On commence par lui répondre poliment et techniquement - pas question de dire, par exemple : "Les fonds d'écran animés ??? *DTC*"

On lui fait comprendre que ce bas-fond est en fait un lieu de haute technologie et surtout d'amitié et d'échanges amicaux.

Subjugué et reconnaissant, il est prêt à répondre à quelques questions précises du style :

As-tu des notions d'alpinisme ? Es-tu prêt à traverser des territoires où la main de Dieu n'a jamais mis le pied ? Es-tu prudent lorsque tu manies un colis dangereux ? Sais-tu courir vite ... très vite ? Aimerais-tu nous aider ? etc... etc...

On répète ces questions à l'infini jusqu'à ce qu'il ne soit plus conscient de sa propre identité et qu'il prenne macomaniac pour son père.

Ensuite, on prépare soigneusement le colis - on veille à ce que la mèche soit assez longue pour sa sécurité et ... on l'envoie dans les cimaises faire la livraison en mains propres ! 

Et, bien entendu, on se bouche les oreilles et on descend à la cave en attendant une magnifique pluie de pixels ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, la stratégie est très simple :
> 
> On commence par lui répondre poliment et techniquement - pas question de dire, par exemple : "Les fonds d'écran animés ??? *DTC*"
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié tu aimes les films de gladiateurs?

PS: j'aime beaucoup le "la main de Dieu n'a jamais mis les pieds". Du grand art.


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Purée, j'ai fait une fausse manoeuvre ... Le temps de corriger et je reviens ! *[/QUOTE
> 
> T'inquietes, avec l'expérience ça s'arrange.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> PS: j'aime beaucoup le "la main de Dieu n'a jamais mis les pieds". Du grand art.



 ... Malheureusement, ce n'est pas de moi ... 

Mais j'aurais pu la trouver !


----------



## HOOKER (12 Novembre 2015)

Les gars vous êtes tous bien sympa mais si je suis beaucoup MacGe je vais très très rarement sur les forums,j'ai choisi le vôtre au pifometre en pensant que peut-être une bon à âme me répondrait,bingo 
J'ai 78 ans aussi ne me demandez pas d'animer modestement votre forum mais je vous le promets je vais faire un effort de vous frequenter.
Bien cordialement et bonne soirée 
Hooker


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2015)

HOOKER a dit:


> J'ai 78 ans aussi ne me demandez pas d'animer modestement votre forum mais je vous le promets je vais faire un effort de vous frequenter.



Tu es le bienvenu dans nos bas-fonds, Hooker !!!


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> des territoires où la main de Dieu n'a jamais mis le pied ?


On dirait un discours du maire de Champignac :


----------



## Mboum (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

78 ans et ayant la maîtrise de l'orthographe et la simple grammaire d'un ado' attardé ou jeune adulte d'aujourd'hui, bravo! une fois n'est pas coutume!

Vous nous prenez vraiment pour des cons, "la chatte à ta mère"

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2015)

prend ton lexomil et tu verras, ça va passer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> prend ton lexomil et tu verras, ça va passer



J'espère que le lexomil rend aimable et surtout courtois !


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2015)

Ha!!! Enfin on parle de Mac sur Macgé!, c'est pas trop tôt!!


----------



## Mboum (12 Novembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> prend ton lexomil et tu verras, ça va passer



Bonjour,

je ne savais ce qu'était "lexomil", vous m'aurez appris quelque chose de bien inutile mais bon ; chose rare pour un Lorrain curé de son état ; cela semble être une drogue ; le palliatif des esprits faibles et sur ce point vous nous semblez être fin connaisseur.

Cordialement.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2015)

_« Ah ! qu'en termes galants ces choses-là sont mises !_ »​
Dans ce morceau choisi (© ☞*Le Pouvoir du Moment Présent*☜ message 10) :



Mboum a dit:


> la dicotomie entre la pseudo-théorie et la pratique ; il n' y a aucun progrès malgré les "avantages technologiques" mais une régression globale ; bémols: La pensée grecque, comme je l'ai deja exposé timidement a plusieurs reprises n'est en faite point connue et sujet de tous les fantasmes et des pires énormités plus que les orientalistes a propos de l'orient, c'est pour dire.... ; le christianisme en tant que christianisme? peut-être dans certains monastères très reculés, il n'est plus, car complètement vidé de toute substance, la spiritualité et les mystères en sont réduit a jouer de la guitare naïvement devant les badauds qui passent.
> 
> 3 - voir une influence ou quelques correlations ou héritages d'un point de vue strictement horizontale entre différentes formes traditionnelles et la preuve de "l'imbécilité pure"



l'auteur par ailleurs de cette amabilité d'un goût parfait dans le fil présent :
​

Mboum a dit:


> 78 ans et ayant la maîtrise de l'orthographe et la simple grammaire d'un ado' attardé ou jeune adulte d'aujourd'hui, bravo! une fois n'est pas coutume!
> 
> Vous nous prenez vraiment pour des cons, "la chatte à ta mère"


 se pose en exemple de la véracité de la Fable de _La Fontaine_ :​_Lynx envers nos pareils, et Taupes envers nous,
Nous nous pardonnons tout, et rien aux autres hommes :
On se voit d'un autre œil qu'on ne voit son prochain.
Le Fabricateur souverain
Nous créa Besaciers tous de même manière,
Tant ceux du temps passé que du temps d'aujourd'hui :
Il fit pour nos défauts la poche de derrière,
Et celle de devant pour les défauts d'autrui._​Si le sieur *Mboum*, dont l'occupation maîtresse consiste à calomnier autrui de la « tête » (ne me fit-il pas l'injure de me traiter de « So-phiste ubuesque » dans le fil cité en premier ?) au « pied » (_de la lettre_ - comme en témoigne l'immoral mépris ici professé), cessait de scruter le besace d'_autrui_ pour effectuer l'_examen de conscience_ de la _sienne_ propre - il apercevrait quelle « _maîtrise de l'orthographe et la simple grammaire_ » est son apanage.

« dicotomie », « deja », « a plusieurs reprises », « n'est en faite », « a propos », « les mystères en sont réduit a », « correlations », « un point de vue strictement horizontale », « voir une influence... *et* la preuve de "l'imbécilité pure" » : voilà, certes, un bel exemplaire de correction (dont le clou consiste à confondre le verbe "est" avec l'article "et") autorisant à se poser en censeur de l'orthographe d'autrui.

Quant à la  construction syncopée des phrases, je présume qu'elle relève de la supériorité créative de l'_artiste_ par rapport au respect besogneux des règles du simple _artisan_ de la langue. Artisan de la langue assez primaire pour se plier à la règle _cartésienne_ : « Ce qui se pense bien s'énonce clairement », là où le « symboliste » méduse le lecteur par l'effet de puissance _allusive_ de l'obscur...​_De te fabula narratur !_​


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> sottises et inepties



Bonjour,

pour vous reprendre  « Ce qui se pense bien s'énonce clairement » ; si vous êtes tant vexé dites le simplement, nullement besoin de toutes ces fariboles ; vous en êtes à aller chercher même le sujet ou vous vous êtes fait "moufletter" ;

en l'exposant fièrement tel l'enfant qui aurait réussi l'exploit de manger correctement sa soupe ; dans l'espoir de quelque compassion ; alors qu'il ne fait qu'aggraver votre cas ; décidément la bêtise est une aventure de vie chez vous.

« je présume qu'elle relève de la supériorité créative de l'artiste », exactement, vous êtes bien urbain de le présumer, flic ou voyou ? 

De plus, vous aviez un droit de réponse, vous n'en n'avez point fait usage préférant vous monter la tête, continuant d'argumenter sur votre vécu, paranoiac (je vous ai pourtant déjà repris sur cette question) et non sur ce que vous avez affirmé, votre Moi: nous n'en avons que faire, il n'intéresse personne ici, répondez donc sur le fond.

Pour les mises en couleur que vous semblez affectionner, oui je suis parfois inhabile ; mon orthographe en souffre et ? voulez-vous que je vous offre quelques pastels pour Noël?

Cordialement.


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

Boujour,

pour aller taquiner l'alexandrin sur votre terrain (sic and LOL), vous savez bien mon côté _Artiste, ou comme dirait le Doc. mon côté logicien_ :

http://forums.macg.co/threads/refit-ne-semble-pas-fonctionner.1273915/#post-12961404

? MAIS C'EST QUOI CES INEPTIES? (bondissez mais bondissez!)  au moins faites donc l'effort de vous relire, c'est d'un comique stalinien, certains "éveillés de naissance" noteront la facilité ; mais il faut bien parfois utiliser "les présumées armes et effets du faible "guerrier", il est cogito sum après tout", nous ? nous ne le sommes point ; cela nous distrait et amuse  ; triste constat, nous ne sommes toujours point sortie de votre sophisme blatant et sur ce ; il faut en témoigner ; tous les sujets où vous intervenez : votre Moi est décidément un poison dont vous n'êtes pas capable de vous défaire.

cORDIALEMENT.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

Les boules rouges ont disparu, la Horde© est en exil, et voila le résultat


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2015)

Emballer le contenu des paroles d'autrui dans une citation imaginaire :



Mboum a dit:


> macomaniac a dit:
> 
> 
> > sottises et inepties



et peindre l'interlocuteur en sujet relevant de la psychiatrie : « _Vexé_ » ; « _fariboles_ » ; réduction au niveau de l'« _enfant qui aurait réussi l'exploit de manger correctement sa soupe_ » dans « _l'espoir de quelque compassion_ » ; « _la bêtise est une aventure de vie chez vous_ » ; « _flic ou voyou ?_ » ; « _paranoiac_ » (on aura bien droit à nouvelle faute d'orthographe de la part de notre censeur de celle d'autrui) - voilà ce qui se constate purement du procédé d'un qui réclame des autres d'avoir à « répondre sur le fond ».

--------------------​


Mboum a dit:


> pour aller taquiner l'alexandrin sur votre terrain (sic and LOL), vous savez bien mon côté _Artiste_ :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/refit-ne-semble-pas-fonctionner.1273915/#post-12961404
> 
> ? MAIS C'EST QUOI CES INEPTIES? au moins faites donc l'effort de vous relire, c'est d'un comique stalinien.



Traiter d'« _inepties_ » relevant d'un « _comique stalinien_ » ce qui a été ainsi apprécié par l'interlocuteur *AppleSpirit :
*


AppleSpirit a dit:


> Merci infiniment, j'ai pu désinstaller refind grâce à ces explications.



- voilà à n'en pas douter une intervention sur le « fond » qui demande d'y répondre au même niveau.

J'ai analysé dans le fil cité le _mécanisme logique_ complexe (eh oui ! - tout n'est pas aussi simple qu'on le désirerait) par lequel s'affiche, au démarrage d'un Mac, l'écran d'un gestionnaire de disque à la place de l'écran d'ouverture de session de l'utilisateur. Je ne sache pas avoir dévié d'une description adéquate du processus - comme le succès expérimental de l'intéressé qui s'en est inspiré en atteste. J'ai mis tout mon soin à tenter d'énoncer le plus _clairement & distinctement_ possible cet enchaînement logique déterministe, ce qui a impliqué un développement à la fois logique et détaillé. Ce ne sont pas des adjectifs comminatoires d'un qui n'a même pas fait l'effort de comprendre le « fond » de l'argumentation qui peuvent y changer quoi que ce soit. Les qualificatifs « psychologiques » n'ont aucune valeur en informatique, non plus qu'en logique  ou dans tout autre exercice du raisonnement.

De même, dans le fil consacré au « Pouvoir du moment présent », j'ai tenté de rendre compte du sens de l'« _Age quod agis_ » _stoïcien_ en mode _clair & distinct_ : je n'ai récolté de la part du même que des attaques _ad hominem_ me qualifiant de « _sophiste ubuesque_ », au lieu  d'objections argumentées sur le terrain des idées. Il est facile de s'en prendre à autrui par des calomnies « psychologisantes » de sa personne ; il est beaucoup moins facile de s'en aller l'affronter logiquement au plan de l'argumentation, car, alors, il faut pouvoir démontrer ce qu'on pense.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

@Mboum - Mais pourquoi ?

La vie n'est déjà pas facile pour beaucoup d'entre nous et on essaie de profiter un maximum de chaque occasion de plaisanter, de sourire, de délirer gentiment ... de partager en quelque sorte.

Que ce soit virtuel n'a aucune importance car de réels liens se tissent entre les intervenants avec un seul dénominateur commun : profiter d'un petit moment agréable sans aucune prétention et oublier quelques minutes qu'il fait sombre dehors.

Alors, pourquoi dénigrer au lieu de participer ?


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

Bijour,

prenez donc un "lexomil" cela ira mieux après dixit notre curé Lorrain. ( quant à maco_maniac, il est partie comme à son habitude en vrille, il est fatigué le pauvre mais il est vexé, ca c'est sur, il tartine )

_Alors, pourquoi dénigrer au lieu de participer ? _vous manquez de sel.

Cordialement.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

il est rigolo lui! comment il s'appelait le type du même tonneau il y a quelques années? 

Non, continues, c'est bien.
Sinon, j'ai une question: t'es toujours comme ça?


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

_Sinon, j'ai une question: t'es toujours comme ça? _je ne sais pas mais les formes n'ont en fait peu d'importance voir aucune jusqu'à un certain point puisque je vous répond ; certains y attachent tellement d'importance qu'ils oublient d'être ; simplement être ; pour être et donc rien,  cela demande naïveté ; qualité dépréciée dans ces temps.

Cordialement.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'espère que le lexomil rend aimable et surtout courtois !




je crois pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> _Sinon, j'ai une question: t'es toujours comme ça? _je ne sais pas mais les formes n'ont en fait peu d'importance voir aucune jusqu'à un certain point puisque je vous répond ; certains y attachent tellement d'importance qu'ils oublient d'être ; simplement être ; pour être et donc rien,  cela demande naïveté ; qualité dépréciée dans ces temps.
> 
> Cordialement.



Mettre "les formes" est un signe d'éducation, de respect vis-à-vis des autres, et de civilité et à ce titre c'est important.

Les "formes" n'empêchent pas la franchise et il est vrai que j'y attache de l'importance, question de politesse primaire - cela fait partie de ma personnalité, ce qui ne m'empêche pas "d'être" - je suis ce que j'écris !

Je constate que tu commences tous tes posts par "Bonjour" et que tu les finis par "Cordialement" - il y a une sorte d'incohérence entre cette civilité et le corps de tes posts qui sont pour la plupart dénigrants et/ou provocants.

Assume ta personnalité et ne mélange pas les genres, soit tu continues à exercer cette forme de civilité de bon aloi et tu veilles à ce que le contenu de tes posts suive la même voie sans exclure la franchise, soit tu es provocateur et tu assumes à 100% la provocation et le dénigrement, ce qui est ton droit le plus strict.

Cordialement !


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2015)

HOOKER a dit:


> Les gars vous êtes tous bien sympa mais si je suis beaucoup MacGe je vais très très rarement sur les forums,j'ai choisi le vôtre au pifometre en pensant que peut-être une bon à âme me répondrait,bingo
> J'ai 78 ans aussi ne me demandez pas d'animer modestement votre forum mais je vous le promets je vais faire un effort de vous frequenter.
> Bien cordialement et bonne soirée
> Hooker


Pour un coup de pif, ce fut un coup de maître, du genre à rendre jaloux Cyrano!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour un coup de pif, ce fut un coup de maître, du genre à rendre jaloux Cyrano!



 ... Hooker ne se doutait pas qu'avec son post anodin il allait d'une part, avoir la réponse attendue, et d'autre part, déchaîner sinon les passions, tout au moins une discussion animée !

Imagine que le prénom de macomaniac soit John, on pourrait dire dans ce cas que "John lit Hooker" ... pffff ... désolé !


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> une discussion animée !


Faudrait savoir la mettre en fond d'écran, histoire de rester dans le sujet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> chose rare pour un *Lorrain curé de son état* ; cela semble être une drogue ; le palliatif des *esprits faibles* et sur ce point vous nous semblez être fin connaisseur.
> 
> Cordialement.



c'est marrant cette fixette sur des trucs éclésiastiques à chaque fois. Bizarre.

en général chez certains curés c'est l'inverse : l'esprit est bien fort mais c'est la chair qui est faible ! 
disons que chez toi l'esprit n'est pas faible, il est juste malade.

et puis je crois que tu devrais virer le "cordialement" que tu nous assènes après chaque colique verbeuse parce que franchement ça le fait pas. La cordialité chez toi c'est "si ma tante en avait on l'appelerait mon oncle"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> il est rigolo lui! comment il s'appelait le type du même tonneau il y a quelques années?



j'ai un peu l'impression que c'est une sorte de loi physique sur tout forum de blablate : il faut un troll. Ben voila, on en a un !


----------



## HOOKER (13 Novembre 2015)

Pour votre info,le fond d'écran est superbe.je vous laisse à vos discussions enflammées.
Bonne soirée 
Hooker


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Cordialement !



Bonjour,

ce ne sont que des vacheries gratuites ; justement y voir quelque chose de personnel et vous êtes cuits! oui il est évident que même si vous répondez sur le terrain de la raison et laissez transparaitre un agacement ; c'est le point sur lequel nous enfoncerons le doigt ;

comme le méchant dans une plaie ouverte ; en plus, cela a le mérite de vous occuper toute la semaine essayant de m'attirer dans toutes les discussions et traquenards les plus tordus ;

je vous lis et attend patiemment le moment, il faut toujours entrer avec éclat, d'ailleurs si vous vous voulez aller mettre le boxon en haut, il faut les lire et attendre patiemment les moments de friction "ta photo c'est de la merde. oh! tu sais les gouts et les couleurs" ; et la paf, vous claquez.

Donc au lieu de vous éparpiller ; répondez donc sur le terrain de la vacherie gratuite mais dans les formes.

Cordialement.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Novembre 2015)

Tu viens de nous expliquer le supplice du dentiste. C'est bien!


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

quant à l'auteur de cette discussion, l'erreur est d'avoir posté dans le bar ; chez les sauvages ; sorte de cour des miracles ; jeunesse inconsciente, il y a une raison pourquoi ces parties des forums sont en bas ; pensez cela en haut! et les armés de béotiens qui débarqueraient innocemment, entre crise monétaire, guerre mondiale addiction à lexomil et autres saloperies !

Cordialement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> quant à l'auteur de cette discussion, l'erreur est d'avoir posté dans le bar ; chez les sauvages ; sorte de cour des miracles ; jeunesse inconsciente, il y a une raison pourquoi ces parties des forums sont en bas ; pensez cela en haut! et les armés de béotiens qui débarqueraient innocemment, entre crise monétaire, guerre mondiale addiction à lexomil et autres saloperies !
> Cordialement.



Trop tard, la révolution est en marche ... Sous peu nous dévasterons les territoires du haut en commençant par le portfolio qui s'effondrera sous une pluie de pixels multicolores ... Nous obligerons les intervenants à nous faire allégeance et à nous rejoindre dans cette cour des miracles que tu décris si bien ! Juste punition pour ceux qui nous aurons opprimés et qui seront condamnés à exécuter toutes nos basses besognes ! 

Réfléchis bien ! il est encore temps de nous rejoindre ... tu pourrais nous être utile dans des actions de dénigrements massifs qui déstabiliseront nos adversaires !

Ne sous-estimons pas nos ennemis ! Depuis le début de la journée, ce thread est passé de "la terrasse" au forum "à propos de Mac Génération" pour finir enfin dans "l'Apple TV" signe d'une tentative de déstabilisation éhontée ... Mais nos "taupes" veillent au grain !!! 

ps : la technique de nos adversaires est diabolique ... ils essaient de nous attirer hors de notre territoire pour utiliser leurs armes favorites, à savoir le "ban" et la "suppression de posts" ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

je me sens un peu con de répondre à cette discussion à la noix après ce qui vient de se passer à paris, mais bon... 

Mboum est un vrai no-life en fait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Je viens d'apprendre ce qui s'est passé à Paris ...  ... Il n'y a pas de mots pour qualifier ces actes !
Courage, amis français ...


----------

